# Lots of preggers



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive got pregnant does in each of my marked varieties, Im particularly excited about my first litter of brokens totally from mice Ive bred myself and also a new litter of herefords as I get them so infrequently.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Have you bred the broken doe you got from me at London?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah im hoping she is pregnant, looking a bit rounded but still with the buck just in case. I really like her, I think her tail is thick for a marked mouse feels like rope compared to most of my rumpwhites.


----------

